# Munoz injured - Bisping steps up to face Sonnen!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> @Danawhite
> Munoz is injured and out of the FOX fight! Now it's Chael Sonnen vs Mike Bisping jan 28th and the winner will fight Anderson for the title.


Holy hell


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my days, really interesting fight. So is Maia of the card now?


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Holy hell


oh my god no. i actually am forced to root for bisping now. i absolutely dispise both of these guys, but chael just needs his mouth shut. 

damn you MMA gods, damn you for making me root for this **** bisping lol.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wooooow

woooooooowww

let the trash talking begin!


----------



## Thales (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't wait.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

They have to be happy about this, shouldn't be too hard of a fight for Chael.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice knowing you Bisping.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't say i'm not happy! 

That way we can get Rousimar Palhares vs Maia!!! Please make it happen!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Ytsephill said:


> Can't say i'm not happy!
> 
> That way we can get Rousimar Palhares vs Maia!!! Please make it happen!


How awesome would that be after all the current discussions. It's not like Rousimar took any damage or anything in his fight!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Fck it, time to release the inner Bisping fanboy.

Come on Mike!!!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

How funny would that be though if Bisping actually won.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've wanted this fight for so long, this is awsome. Getting to see Bisping humped to death omg, I'm gonna lol so hard.

The bad thing about it is that Sonnen is going to get even more hype from beating another striker. He has never faced a high level wrestler in his career and I think once he does the hype around him will die. So far he beat all the stikers and lost to all the groundfighters, who knows what would happen if he faces a wrestler? but not this time I guess, oh well this will be a hella fun fight to watch


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i just wish they had more time to build the fight because there would of been some serious trash talk in this one. 

come on bisping son!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

The collective impact of that amount of self-impressed BS will create a shock-wave that neither fighter can stand. It will triangle choke Sonnen and H-Bomb Bisbing. Both fighters get a 12 month medical suspension and Silva fights someoe who, well, isn't a viable candidate for biggest douche in the universe. 

That said, now I have to cheer for Bisping too. I dislike him, but I REALLY dislike Sonnen. That, and I would love to watch the spider toy with the count for a while. And then, you know, kick his face into the stands.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Let the trash talking begin, the prefight banter will be better than the fight. Grabbing some popcorn.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

You fail to see the potential here - the trash-talk could be monumental! Spit and insults flying everywhere!

Though I'm not a fan of fighters talking smack at classy fighters, this should be good


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Interesting...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> I've wanted this fight for so long, this is awsome. Getting to see Bisping humped to death omg, I'm gonna lol so hard.
> 
> The bad thing about it is that Sonnen is going to get even more hype from beating another striker. *He has never faced a high level wrestler in his career and I think once he does the hype around him will die.* So far he beat all the stikers and lost to all the groundfighters, who knows what would happen if he faces a wrestler? but not this time I guess, oh well this will be a hella fun fight to watch


I'm guessing your completely unaware of the fact he fought and handled Yushin Okami who is one of the biggest and best grapplers at 185.


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

smokelaw1 said:


> The collective impact of that amount of self-impressed BS will create a shock-wave that neither fighter can stand. It will triangle choke Sonnen and H-Bomb Bisbing. Both fighters get a 12 month medical suspension and Silva fights someoe who, well, isn't a viable candidate for biggest douche in the universe.
> 
> That said, now I have to cheer for Bisping too. I dislike him, but I REALLY dislike Sonnen. That, and I would love to watch the spider toy with the count for a while. And then, you know, kick his face into the stands.


the huge silva fan i am though makes me want to see chael win, JUST so andy can put him in his place finally. no broken ribs this time. i want to see sonnen unconscious from andy and andy only lol. i'd love to hear his excuse after getting KTFO and not being able to pump in the testosterone this fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Meh.....

now lets get Palhares/Maia on the undercard...that's a fight that will bring fans to the sport.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Saw this on another forum...immediatley thought 'damn, I was looking forward to Bisping winning a fight' lol, then I thought 'Shit he was my top pick for the FFL!!!'

If Bisping doesn't submit Sonnen this will be bad for Mikey!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bisping wins via RNC, i called it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

FINALLY.

Guess who's gonna get a good old red white and blue ass kicking.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Man! The only thing I don't like about this fight is the fact that there isn't much time to experience to epic trash talk between one another. 

Man!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> @bisping
> Unlucky for chael sonnen. I'm now fighting him next week. Tune in, jan 28th, fox tv. Fight of the year mofo's.


Now start talking!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

oldfan said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> Guess who's gonna get a good old red white and blue ass kicking.


you do know the british flag is red white and blue right?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Best. News. Ever.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my daze, Bisping is going to wish he never stepped up. Respect for doing so, but he is delusional if he thinks he has a chance against the number 2 Middleweight of the world. Bisping's a prick, so won't be sad seeing him getting pounded into dust, and believe me that's what Sonnen is going to do because out of all the digs Sonnen has dished, he genuinely doesn't like Bisping. No tongue in cheek there with him. Bisping is going down a peg. I just hope it's entertaining while it lasts.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Sonnen has one weakness and Bisping doesn't have the skillset to expose that weakness.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

100% chance one of them loses, it will be a good night


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping is in for a bisbeating (ROFL).

War Sonnen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh come on, ONLY 10 day's of trash talk between these two?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

rygu said:


> Sonnen has one weakness and Bisping doesn't have the skillset to expose that weakness.


actually i would say he only has one strength, but fortunately for him its biggest strength to have in mma.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

On one hand I REALLY want to see this fight. But on the other hand, we just missed out on weeks of proper trash talking. Hope Sonnen wins, but either guy challenging Silva would be interesting. Everyone shouldn't be so quick to count out Bisping, although it is hard to imagine him stuffing Sonnen's takedowns.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Munoz had a lucky escape. Wonder who Maia is fighting now. I hope somebody steps up. Wonder if CB has recovered from hip surgery...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Palhares should step up and fight Maia. He literally took no damage his last fight.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

So basically a "bye week" sort of speak for Sonnen. Chael can stop training now and enjoy a nice 10 day vacation. This could not be more one sided. Time to put half my credits on Mr. Peoples Champ.


I think I made my point. :thumb02:


----------



## Lambara (Jan 17, 2012)

I cant tell you how happy I am going to be if Bisping win. I mean, I do like Sonnen, but its damn good when he loses.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Palhares should step up and fight Maia. He literally took no damage his last fight.


Yes!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> actually i would say he only has one strength, but fortunately for him its biggest strength to have in mma.


I dunno man, I give the edge in Sonnen in all aspects of wrestling, his standup is at least as good, his chin is better, his cardio is as good. I give an edge in submissions to Bisping but Chaels is improving and his wrestling is good enough to neutralize it.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

It's a shame for Fox that Bisping + Sonnen will only be able to hype the fight for a week, could of brought in tons of casual and new fans. I'm sure it will still get a fair few though.

Can't bear to see another Bisping humiliation  This must surely go down in UFC history as the match up between the 2 most hated fighters ever?

LEGGO MIKE!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

In Bisping's defense however, he probably went through a camp that focused heavy on TDD and BJJ. I mean... TDD is irrelevant.. he's not stopping Chael's takedowns lets be realistic. However Bisping has always impressed me with his BJJ. I mean... again it doesn't matter. If it took Silva that long to submit Sonnen, Bisping isn't going to submit him within 15 minutes. Sonnen probably pushed his submission defense to a different level as well.

30-24 UD Sonnen across the board... thats right... complete domination ;]


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Man, I hope Bisping takes this... for no other reason then backlash amusement.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonnen big favourite, but this is a great fight and Bisping finally has the chance to earn a title shot.

From a stylistic view, I've always wanted to see Silva vs Bisping, not expecting Bisping to win but just to see how well he does. Sonnen I feel is less forgiving stylistically, so this is an interesting situation.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

dam, Chael is my favourite MW fighter. bisping no.3 followed by vitor

didnt think i would ever see this fight since i thought dana wanted to protect bispings record and give britians main draw a title shot..

looks like hes gonna get destroyed by chael.

was more interested in seeing chael vs munoz


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Two of the biggest twats in the UFC face off against one another. DREAM MATCH UP!!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> If it took Silva that long to submit Sonnen, Bisping isn't going to submit him within 15 minutes.


Silva had a broken rib and Sonnen was using PEDs, those two factors make a HUGE difference (especially the rib). I wouldnt rule out a Bisping submission here.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If bisping wins, we all win. We see Chael lose and we see Bisping get tooled by Silva!

A man can dream...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Silva had a broken rib and Sonnen was using PEDs, those two factors make a HUGE difference (especially the rib). I wouldnt rule out a Bisping submission here.


How does the fight get to the ground?

Sonnen has an iron chin, Bisping has pillow fists, not to mention Sonnen's one of the best wrestlers in MMA.

This is gonna be one of the worst one sided ass kickings in the history of mankind.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

God, what an absolute gift for Sonnen. Not only does he get an ideal match up stylistically, but he gets it against an overrated fighter. I guess the UFC really wants Sonnen to fight Silva again.

I'll be rooting hard for Bisping, but he has about the same chance to beat Sonnen as Stann did (insert some really small number here).

The good news is, the UFC has been hyping Bisping so long that even though Sonnen will be a favorite, he won't be anywhere near as heavy a favorite as he should be. I made a lot of $ on the Stann fight, and I will on this one too. At least Sonnen's good for something.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Let the trash talking begin!

And Maia vs. Palhares, please!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

HAHA MICHEAL THE **** BISPING IS GETTING AN ASS WHOOPING ;D

I cant wait to see that fight, i hope they will anounce Maia vs Pallhares too and it would be perfect.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Why not Maia vs Chael? Answers way more.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't wait to see howmuch Chael can piss off bisping


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How does the fight get to the ground?


An errant banana peel? 

Chael could try throwing a wheel kick "cuz one of them samller fellas had some success with that just the other night" and fall down. 

Sonnen could drop his steroids and when he bends over to pick them up, Bisping could push him. 

Bisping could have a friend kneel on the ground behind Sonnin and push him over. 

The Stadium could hit an iceberg and list heavily to port. 



See....totally lots of ways the fight could get to the ground. 

Damn....as long as one of these guys gets beat up really badly, I see it as a no-lose, as I really can't stand either of them. But it does just seem to make sense that Chael gets to fight Anderson again. He is the only guy to give him any real trouble. And when Andy beats him this time (I'm hoping for a violent attack leading to Rd 1 KO), that will make me very happy.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, not good for Mike. But now no1 can question him as a fighter, takes balls to step up and take this fight on 2 weeks notice when it is much much tougherr than the Maia fight


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm quietly confident that Bisping can get the upset here and I'd love it, purely to see the backlash from the chael fan boys and Bisping haters.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> This is gonna be one of the worst one sided ass kickings in the history of mankind.


unless Bisping does pull off a Submission in the last second of the fight, then Silva vs Bisping will be the worst one sided ass kicking in the history of makind


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Why not Maia vs Chael? Answers way more.


I think because THE COUNT is on a roll and probably given the fact that the UFC doesn't want another Abu Dhabi stuff.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nooooo, Chael is such a horrible matchup for Bisping. Was always hoping their paths wouldn't cross. Not looking forward to this now. Shame as I like Chael also.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It has begun.



> Chael: "I am going to knock the teeth out of this snot nosed Brit who calls himself royalty, who calls himself a Count..I am MMA royalty and America will tune into the Chael Sonnen show next Saturday on FOX."


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The main reason I really want Bisping to win is so I can get to go and see Anderson Silva vs Bisping live in Manchester. A British UFC card with an actual top tier fighter.



> "Bisping: "Chael Sonnen’s best weapon is his mouth, and that’s something that’s going to be absolutely useless in this fight...I see a very bright future for Chael Sonnen as a used car salesman very soon." See, that didn't take long at all!!"


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Dana's judgement got clouded by that whole FOX deal.

The way I see it:

- We went from TUF with Bisping and Chael as the coaches (Epic trash talk for weeks) ending in a PPV fight between the 2 (Epic build up leading to Massive PPV numbers, I think even more than Rashad/Rampage) to Bisping stepping in on 10 days notice to fight on a free card...

I think the UFC is losing out on a really big pay out...

Also, I didn't expect the UFC to throw Sonnen at Bisping as I think it just cost UK boy the title match (at least for now).

I am overall disappointed in the fact that we only get 10 days of promo for this fight...I was really looking forward to the day these 2 would meet, I wish it was under different circumstances.

Lastly, I think Bisping is gonna get mauled. Sonnen is gonna GNP him into oblivion...don't see how Bisping wins as he doesn't have an aggressive bottom game, his TDD is irrelevant since Sonnen WILL take him down, he doesn't have a one punch knock out power.

Unless he catches him with a knee (I mean a legal one )


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Sonnen big favourite, but this is a great fight and Bisping finally has the chance to earn a title shot.
> 
> From a stylistic view, I've always wanted to see Silva vs Bisping, not expecting Bisping to win but just to see how well he does. Sonnen I feel is less forgiving stylistically, so this is an interesting situation.


Think back to all the well rounded fighters who primarily liked to keep their fights standing up (Marquardt, Griffin, Franklin, etc.) yeah... same result. Bisping will just add to Silva's career highlight reel full of brutal KO's. TERRIBLE match up. 

Obvious knowledge: World class wrestling with great submission defense is the only way to beat the king of middleweights. Bisping does not qualify.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Think back to all the well rounded fighters who primarily liked to keep their fights standing up (Marquardt, Griffin, Franklin, etc.) yeah... same result. Bisping will just add to Silva's career highlight reel full of brutal KO's. TERRIBLE match up.
> 
> Obvious knowledge:* World class wrestling with great submission defense is the only way to beat the king of middleweights. Bisping does not qualify.*


In that case, neither does Chael Sonnen.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> In that case, neither does Chael Sonnen.


HAHAHA :thumb02:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> In that case, neither does Chael Sonnen.


Point, McKeever.

Serve to ManWeed...


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> In that case, neither does Chael Sonnen.


He's got the more important half of the equation down pat and you've got to be out of your mind if you think he hasn't worked day and night on the second part.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I know we don't get to see a month or more of hype between these two, which would admittedly be awesome... but are people honestly complaining that we're getting this fight for free? Baffling.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hopefully the Bisping from the Miller fight will show up, not the one from the Henderson fight?!? All we need is a big mouth like Sonnen to win, we'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dan9 said:


> Hopefully the Bisping from the Miller fight will show up, not the one from the Henderson fight?!? All we need is a big mouth like Sonnen to win, we'll never hear the end of it.


So you want the sluggish Mike Bisping who 'whooped' an overly gassed Mayhem?

Meh, to each his own.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I just want to see Sonnen lose, doesn't matter how!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> So you want the sluggish Mike Bisping who 'whooped' an overly gassed Mayhem?
> 
> Meh, to each his own.


Yeah Bisping looked horrible against miller.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

He won didn't he?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sonnen takes this fight on everyday that ends in y...


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Sonnen takes this fight on everyday that ends in y...


So what about the 28th? 

No but seriously it'll actually be quite brutal to watch. Bisping may or may not be impregnated after this fight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

It's gonna be Sonnen vs. Stann part 2. Maybe a little longer this time.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping by TKO in the 3rd after Chael gasses.

CHYEAH BOY AHH SED IT!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Bisping: "He's been kicked out of politics, kicked out of real estate, and I am going to kick him out of the middleweight division."



it's going to be a lovely 10 days.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Leakler said:


> Oh my days, really interesting fight. So is Maia of the card now?


Hope not. I'd imagine he would want to fight having completed a training camp. Of course he may not want to risk his ranking with a late replacement. I'll stop speculating and wait for confirmation.


----------



## Thales (Mar 7, 2011)

Should be a good fight. I can't stand Bisping. Hopefully he gets tooled and people finally realize how awful he is.




Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Silva had a broken rib and Sonnen was using PEDs, those two factors make a HUGE difference (especially the rib). I wouldnt rule out a Bisping submission here.


Lulz. Okay. People really need to understand that TRT is not the same as Popeye's spinach. It's also funny how Brock stepped up after some major surgeries and isn't using that as a crutch for a poor performance... Hmm.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is actually the fight I wanted to see. Too bad it wasn't promoted from the get go...lolz! I want Bisping to win because it'll be hilarious to me. It is a winnable fight for him, although Chael will most likely smother him.

“Chael Sonnen’s best weapon is his mouth, and that’s something that’s going to be absolutely useless in this fight,” he said via UFC’s official Twitter account. “I see a very bright future for Chael Sonnen as a used car salesman, very soon.”

That was followed by Sonnen’s retort. “I am going to knock the teeth out of this snot nosed Brit who calls himself royalty, who calls himself a Count. I am MMA royalty and America will tune into the Chael Sonnen show next Saturday on FOX.”

The verbal jabs between the two are likely to reach a fever pitch rather quickly.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm guessing your completely unaware of the fact he fought and handled Yushin Okami who is one of the biggest and best grapplers at 185.


He's not a wrestler though, he's a good grappler yes but he also prefers to box.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thales said:


> Should be a good fight. I can't stand Bisping. Hopefully he gets tooled and people finally realize how awful he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I didn't say TRT was "Popeye spinach", I just said that it is something that gave Sonnen an advantage which was against the rules. Do you dispute that?
Also, I don't follow your logic with regard to Brock Lesnar. You're saying that 

A. Brock Lesnar had surgery
B. He fought afterward and didn't use it as an excuse
Therefore,
C. Chael's TRT and Silva's broken rib had no impact on Silva's ability to submit Sonnen in a shorter amount of time.

Makes no sense, go read a book.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Cerroney! said:


> I think because THE COUNT is on a roll and probably given the fact that the UFC doesn't want another Abu Dhabi stuff.


You think Sonnen is going to stay back and pick Maia apart standing?

This wouldve been a ground war, and excellent ground war. A ground war where Maia could catch Sonnen in a submission.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Dana just confirmed Maia vs Wiedman, thats a huge fight for Wiedman if he can pull it off.


----------



## Thales (Mar 7, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> What? I didn't say TRT was "Popeye spinach", I just said that it is something that gave Sonnen an advantage which was against the rules. Do you dispute that?


No, I don't dispute that it is against CSAC regulations. I do fail to see how you can state that it gave him an unfair advantage as though it's fact. Notice the word "people" as a general term, not "Dtwizzy". I merely used your post as a spring board into a point. 



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Also, I don't follow your logic with regard to Brock Lesnar. You're saying that
> 
> A. Brock Lesnar had surgery
> B. He fought afterward and didn't use it as an excuse
> ...


I'm sorry you're incapable of following simple logic. Silva got clowned for 90%~ of the fight and blamed it on broken ribs and Chael's TRT usage. Brock got his ass handed to him after a surgery which would have sidelined lesser men. I didn't see him, or you, making excuses for his loss. 

Following now?



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Makes no sense, go read a book.


Makes perfect sense. Go read up on basic logic.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm afraid the trash talk is going to be better than the actual fight.

Bisping on his feet:


 GIFSoup


Bisping trying to get back to his feet (not for feint of heart)


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> He's not a wrestler though, he's a good grappler yes but he also prefers to box.


Who exactly do you want him to fight at MW that's a better wrestler than he is? MW is pretty lacking in wrestling talent. The only person that comes to mind who could've out wrestled him is Munoz and that's a stretch.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

gazh said:


> Bisping by TKO in the 3rd after Chael gasses.
> 
> CHYEAH BOY AHH SED IT!


gazh, I'm a fan of you but this is ridiculous. Do you honestly think Chael Sonnen will gas?

Props to Bisping for taking the fight though. I've never really respected Bisping, but he's walking into the fire with no fear

I'm just going to sit back and enjoy the fight because I don't really care which guy wins. Ideally I would want Chael to win because I think he has the best chance of dethroning Silva.

Bisping offers NOTHING to Sonnen, hell I think even Brian Stann offers more to Sonnen than Bisping does. This will be one of the worst beatdowns in MMA history, Bisping is going to look like an absolute child.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> What? I didn't say TRT was "Popeye spinach", I just said that it is something that gave Sonnen an advantage which was against the rules. Do you dispute that?
> Also, I don't follow your logic with regard to Brock Lesnar. You're saying that
> 
> A. Brock Lesnar had surgery
> ...


I was rooting for Silva but I get tired of people bringing up injuries b/c they ARE excuses. He decided to get into the octagon so it shouldnt be used as ammunition.....


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

War Bisping! Even though I would love to see Sonnen vs Silva, I would rather see Bisping beat Sonnen(which probably won't happen).


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

There is always a chance when fighting Sonnen, practice your triangles Bisping.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Maia will face Chris Weidman. "Dana confirmed with a fan that Palhares was offered the fight and turned it down. Belcher was never an option because he is hurt."

Source: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/1/1...an-maia-to-face-chris-weidman-on-short-notice


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lets hope for the rare double knock out.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Who exactly do you want him to fight at MW that's a better wrestler than he is? MW is pretty lacking in wrestling talent. The only person that comes to mind who could've out wrestled him is Munoz and that's a stretch.


 No no I didnt say he had to be a better wrestler, just a good one. I know Sonnen has good wrestling but I would like to see it tested against an above average wrestler wich it never has. I know the division is thin in wrestling talent but Munoz would have done fine as a test even though his mma-wrestling isn't as good as it should be. But like I said, this fight is more fun ofcourse.

I do think that if Sonnen faces a guy like Weidman for example, he wouldn't be able to do much.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Very easy fight for Sonnen.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"I can get to go and see Anderson Silva vs Bisping live'

That would be the most lop sided fight in UFC history.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh I really want Bisping to win this. I don't like Bisping but I really hate Chael Sonnen.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Bisping by outboxing Fail Xonnen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Thales said:


> Should be a good fight. I can't stand Bisping. Hopefully he gets tooled and people finally realize how awful he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, look who's joined the party. It's the self proclaimed MMAF gym nutritionist, who's using and abusing steroids and has approximately 103/105 posts defending the use of performance enhancing drugs and Chael Sonnen

Well I never...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> "I can get to go and see Anderson Silva vs Bisping live'
> 
> That would be the most lop sided fight in UFC history.


Point being? Some of the most lopsided fights in MMA have also been the most spectacular and entertaining.

Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin for example. I'd kill to have witnessed that live.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Who exactly do you want him to fight at MW that's a better wrestler than he is? MW is pretty lacking in wrestling talent. The only person that comes to mind who could've out wrestled him is Munoz and that's a stretch.


Well we'll see what happens but Simpson, Weidman, and Munoz are more highly decorated than Sonnen.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well we'll see what happens but Simpson, Weidman, and Munoz are more highly decorated than Sonnen.


This argument holds ZERO water in an MMA discussion.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> This argument holds ZERO water in an MMA discussion.


Okay well Chael's MMA record is 26-11-1 and the combined records of those three is 30-4.

Perhaps UFC records

Weidman (3-0)
Munoz (7-2)
Simpson (6-2)
Sonnen (5-4)


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Okay well Chael's MMA record is 26-11-1 and the combined records of those three is 30-4.
> 
> Perhaps UFC records
> 
> ...


Those are just numbers and records that don't really hold any value in this discussion.

We all know that this sport is MUCH MORE than just records and numbers.

Chael doesn't have the wrestling accolades of the above fighters and his overall record may not be as impressive, but his MMA wrestling (the topic of discussion) has clearly been much more impressive than said fighters.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Those are just numbers and records that don't really hold any value in this discussion.
> 
> We all know that this sport is MUCH MORE than just records and numbers.
> 
> Chael doesn't have the wrestling accolades of the above fighters and his overall record may not be as impressive, but his MMA wrestling (the topic of discussion) has clearly been much more impressive than said fighters.


Well that's an opinion...but I would remind you that when Jon Fitch who was the so called best wrestler in the division took on Johnny Hendricks who was the more accomplished wrestler with the better pedigree and record and Hendricks won.

If you want to discuss common opponents if Weidman defeats Maia that's two guys who both beat a man who beat Sonnen. How many wrestlers has Sonnen faced in the last five years...one.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Well that's an opinion...but I would remind you that when Jon Fitch who was the so called best wrestler in the division took on Johnny Hendricks who was the more accomplished wrestler with the better pedigree and record and Hendricks won.
> 
> If you want to discuss common opponents if Weidman defeats Maia that's two guys who both beat a man who beat Sonnen. How many wrestlers has Sonnen faced in the last five years...one.


Bringing up Fitch/Hendricks is completely pointless, that fight never had a chance to hit the ground.


----------



## Thales (Mar 7, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Oh, look who's joined the party. It's the self proclaimed MMAF gym nutritionist,


Do show where I proclaimed myself MMAF gym nutritionist, and wasn't just offering sound nutritional advice based on dietetic science. 



Mckeever said:


> who's using and abusing steroids


You base that opinion on the fact that I'm in better shape than you? I pity your existence if that is your outlook on life; "Look, that guy is in better shape than me. Couldn't be hard work." 6'1, 186lbs, 14% body fat isn't the body of a steroid user. Thanks for playing though.



Mckeever said:


> and has approximately 103/105 posts defending the use of performance enhancing drugs and Chael Sonnen


Poor approximation.



Mckeever said:


> Well I never...


Ad hominem attack? Well I never... I love the report button. Good way to unclutter a thread.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well that's an opinion...but I would remind you that when Jon Fitch who was the so called best wrestler in the division took on Johnny Hendricks who was the more accomplished wrestler with the better pedigree and record and Hendricks won.
> 
> If you want to discuss common opponents if Weidman defeats Maia that's two guys who both beat a man who beat Sonnen. How many wrestlers has Sonnen faced in the last five years...one.


It's like you don't even watch the fights and just look up records and accomplishments on google.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Just for the comedic value I vote for Bisping to win this fight regardless the fact that I dislike him.

A fight between Bisping and Anderson would be an absolute slaughter...see Bisping vs. Henderson X2.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bringing up Fitch/Hendricks is completely pointless, that fight never had a chance to hit the ground.


He was also outwrestled by BJ Penn for 10 minutes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> He was also outwrestled by BJ Penn for 10 minutes.


Yeah, he did.

What does this have to do with Sonnen/Bisping though? Sonnen and Bisping are totally different fighters than those two.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

John8204 said:


> He was also outwrestled by BJ Penn for 10 minutes.


Of course! Fitch being out wrestled by BJ Penn for 10 minutes means Sonnen isn't the best wrestler at Middleweight. How could I have been so blind?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah, he did.
> 
> What does this have to do with Sonnen/Bisping though? Sonnen and Bisping are totally different fighters than those two.


You can always stop asking followup questions. I don't get the need to jump down my throat because there are several other talented wrestlers in the division. I didn't even pull out questionable guys like Markes, Mcgee, and Boetsch, I went with high level Div I wrestlers. But are Bisping and Sonnen really that different from Fitch and Penn. Fitch and Sonnen come from the two top wrestling camps in the country. Penn and Bisping are known for their amazing TDD.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to say that 3 of my favorite fighters are Chael Sonnen, Rashad Evans and anyone who beats up Michael Bisping.

However, i just watched Bisping vs Evans again and Bisping looked damn good. 
He stuffed TD's 
he got right back up
he swept rashad and almost took his back
he maintained excellent wrist control looking for (gasp) a triangle
he outmuscled Rashad a couple of times with a MT clinch
he won the striking (arguably) 
HE TOOK RASHAD DOWN.


I'm just saying that this might not be the biggest blow out in UFC History.








but i hope it is


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I have to say that 3 of my favorite fighters are Chael Sonnen, Rashad Evans and anyone who beats up Michael Bisping.
> 
> However, i just watched Bisping vs Evans again and Bisping looked damn good.
> He stuffed TD's
> ...


It's an MMA fight anything can happen.


----------



## flyinhawaiian (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL, poor Bisping, I just might feel bad for the guy after this fight.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome news, now I can cheer for Anderson regardless of who wins this match.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Chael by complete and utter domination. Even if by some miracle Chael were to lose, I wouldn't be all that upset. There's nothing in the world I would love more than to see Anderson play games with Bisping before scoring a highlight real KO.

Love this fight and the circumstances around it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Chael by complete and utter domination. Even if by some miracle Chael were to lose, I wouldn't be all that upset. There's nothing in the world I would love more than to see Anderson play games with Bisping before scoring a highlight real KO.
> 
> Love this fight and the circumstances around it.


Couldn't have said it better myself. :thumb02:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I admire Bisping's balls for taking this fight on short notice & think he has a better chance than people give him credit for.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

I dont see this being so cledar cut as people make it, Yeh Chael is the favorite but dont count Bisping out to make the upset he's not as bad as people make him out to be.

It's more people dnt like him so they just say he an awful fighter, im no fan of his but this will be a good fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I have to say that 3 of my favorite fighters are Chael Sonnen, Rashad Evans and anyone who beats up Michael Bisping.
> 
> However, i just watched Bisping vs Evans again and Bisping looked damn good.
> He stuffed TD's
> ...


Yep. For all the wonderful material we have access to, that makes it easy to label Bisping a massive twat?... saying hes not a very good fighter is just plain hating.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Rooting for Bisping in this one.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I would laugh if Bisping wins and he can never know the backlash of that would be the most epic thing ever.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I have to say that 3 of my favorite fighters are Chael Sonnen, Rashad Evans and anyone who beats up Michael Bisping.
> 
> However, i just watched Bisping vs Evans again and Bisping looked damn good.
> He stuffed TD's
> ...


The biggest blow in UFC History?
It would require a great UFC fighter to lose for that to happen!

Anyway, here's the new poster.
Looks good!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

This was the fight they should've gone with from the beginning. Atleast from a fan POV. 

Spitbing will be going down, and he wont get back up


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ari said:


> gazh, I'm a fan of you but this is ridiculous. Do you honestly think Chael Sonnen will gas?
> 
> Props to Bisping for taking the fight though. I've never really respected Bisping, but he's walking into the fire with no fear
> 
> ...


I'm just stoking the flames, for my real opinion check the first page of 'Haters Gonna Hate Poll! Bisping vs Sonnen'.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Thales said:


> Do show where I proclaimed myself MMAF gym nutritionist, and wasn't just offering sound nutritional advice based on dietetic science.
> 
> 
> You base that opinion on the fact that I'm in better shape than you? I pity your existence if that is your outlook on life; "Look, that guy is in better shape than me. Couldn't be hard work." 6'1, 186lbs, 14% body fat isn't the body of a steroid user. Thanks for playing though.
> ...


I posted knowing full well you would respond like this. Thanks for the good laugh this morning champ. You're brill. See you in the next Chael/TRT discussion thread!


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm a bit shocked that UFC would throw Bisping in front of the train like this. He's the only British fighter who's somewhat known outside of fans, and seeing him getting WTFPWNed for three rounds doesn't make any sense to me. It will be much tougher to sell Bisping as a contender after that.

But Bisping once again proves he has balls of steel by taking this fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it a 5 rounder? If it is that definitely favors Bisping to eventually go for a sub. Sonnen will still wreck him.

Also, Bisping will never be a contender. There's nothing to sell.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ooooh it's finally happening. Far better fight than Sonnen/Munoz or Bisping/Maia imo.

Can't see Bisping winning this at all.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Also, Bisping will never be a contender. There's nothing to sell.


While I agree, he is widely considered top 3 contenders to Silva's title.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Atras said:


> While I agree, he is widely considered top 3 contenders to Silva's title.


Top 3 is a stretch only Bisping huggers can make.

I have beating him:

Sonnen
Vitor
Okami
Stann
Paul Harris and maybe even
Maia

Everyone one of them (except Harris) have fought and lost for the title. Bisping needs to pull a miracle sub against Sonnen because I don't see him getting past anyone else on that list.

I'm sure if Dana wants to milk the UK buy he can give Bisping a few more cans and title shot gift without fighting anyone else on that list.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Stann
> 
> Everyone one of them (except Harris) have fought and lost for the title.


:sign04: :confused02: :hug:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Bisping will stuff Chael's Takedown attempts and punch his face into oblivion.
Chael's face will be a mess after 15 minutes of being punched (unless he taps to strikes before the end of the fight), it will show him (and his "300 punches" fans) what real punches make to a man's face.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> :sign04: :confused02: :hug:


Yeah him too. good catch.

Stann's got a granite chin with dynamite in his fists. Bispings pillow punchs will bounce bag until Stann tags him.



AmdM said:


> Bisping will stuff Chael's Takedown attempts and punch his face into oblivion.
> Chael's face will be a mess after 15 minutes of being punched (unless he taps to strikes before the end of the fight), it will show him (and his "300 punches" fans) what real punches make to a man's face.


Lulz.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Stann's got a granite chin with dynamite in his fists. Bispings pillow punchs will bounce bag until Stann tags him.
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz.


I don't disagree with you there, I was pointing out that Stann has not fought for the title.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

The pre-fight promo is going to get a whole lot more interesting

Bisping trash talk VS Sonnen WWE style speech. Let the fight begin!!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Bipsing 'could' pull off a sub if Sonnen thinks keeping him on the ground is too easy and slips up. Also, Bisping 'could' stuff his takedowns or get up. See the Evans fight. 

This is a 5 rounder, is it not? I really hope so.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> Bipsing 'could' pull off a sub if Sonnen thinks keeping him on the ground is too easy and slips up. Also, Bisping 'could' stuff his takedowns or get up. See the Evans fight.
> 
> This is a 5 rounder, is it not? I really hope so.


No. Only ppv main events are 5 rounders.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

How amazing is it going to be if Bisping wins, there is going to be a uproar! Hope he can pull of a sub or something.

"Next week, I'm ready to go all guns blazing. A fight is a fight, and at this level anything can happen, but all things being equal, Chael Sonnen cannot knock me out. He can't submit me, either. The worst that is going to happen is that he will outpoint me and, if I don't beat him, I didn't deserve a title shot against Anderson Silva anyway."

Bisping is correct .


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

AmdM said:


> No. Only ppv main events are 5 rounders.


Damn, forgot this is free. Crazy, Sonnen Bipsing for free raise01:


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Leakler said:


> "Next week, I'm ready to go all guns blazing. A fight is a fight, and at this level anything can happen, but all things being equal, Chael Sonnen cannot knock me out. He can't submit me, either. The worst that is going to happen is that he will outpoint me and, if I don't beat him, I didn't deserve a title shot against Anderson Silva anyway."


What, Bisping sounding like a reasonable man, and even humble. I think my world just crashed.

I think I just became a fan.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Atras said:


> What, Bisping sounding like a reasonable man, and even humble. I think my world just crashed.
> 
> I think I just became a fan.


I have a feeling you'll take that back in a couple of days


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Sonnen on Twitter said:


> Spent months training to fight Munoz and now I have to fight a guy who sounds like "PIP" from South Park.


And it begins!


----------

